
The Stages of a Twitter Storm (2018) - apsec112
https://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips/twitterstorm-2018
======
AznHisoka
For step 9, the media is great at cherry picking the tweets that support their
narrative and turning it into a bigger deal than it really is. Seeing 2-3
tweets from people who make the most noise gives you the sense everyone is
outraged.

~~~
raxxorrax
In search of the buzztweet.

------
charlysisto
"that article pretty much nailed it" comment would probably be somewhere in
its 29 steps :)

------
adventskalender
I would have expected BuzzFeed to be among the URLs that are banned on HN, or
has the approach of banning entire media outlets been discarded? Iirc it was
implemented a couple of years ago.

Anyway, the twist is that the original T-Shirt was already a joke.

If it doesn't exist for real, somebody should make it.

~~~
ceejayoz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7658520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7658520)

> [dang, 2014:] Buzzfeed seem to be partly rebranding themselves with high-
> quality long articles. I thought this was excellent:
> [http://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/tom-
> lehrer](http://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/tom-lehrer) (and posted it to HN to
> no avail). So yes, we've upgraded Buzzfeed from banned (stories get auto-
> killed) to lightweight (stories get a penalty, which moderators can
> override). A moderator saw the OP and marked it as solid.

~~~
adventskalender
Thanks for the information!

------
mscasts
This is buzzfeed, one of the biggest contributors of this shit culture we now
experience.

Just watch how they randomly call some arbitrary twitter account a nazi:

> 14\. Then suddenly there are Nazis everywhere.

This outrage culture is horrible, Buzzfeed is a heavy contributor which makes
them horrible and I wish people would just stop.

~~~
beaconstudios
I'm not sure if this is satirical, but the user they called a Nazi has a
Hitler pepe avatar and uses the "echo" meme. That's about as straightforward
as you can get.

Otherwise, yeah. Buzzfeed often acts as an outrage factory - it gets clicks.
Much of our media landscape is moving in that direction now because it's the
most profitable form of "news".

~~~
mscasts
I am not satirical. Maybe the troll is a nazi but honestly, no one can for
sure know.

The hitler pepe meme is a meme making fun of the fact that many media outlets
are happily using the term nazi against everyone they dislike.

It's pretty obvious that the account is a troll account and that they are a
big parody of the outrage culture by using the exact same outrage but with a
twist.

By even acknowledging any of these outrage trolls they show that they are no
better and is in the sandbox with them. This is the level of Buzzfeed, they
belong with the trolls throwing sand at each other.

~~~
dash2
Guy, you do realise that the entire story is made up? None of those tweets or
accounts are real?

Sheesh.

~~~
mscasts
No, I did not realize that.

How could I know? There is no text explaining that this isn't real and the
screenshots look real enough.

It's not like the story would be uncommon or important enough that I'd care to
actually look it up myself.

If they are mocking the outrage culture, it may be even worse since Buzzfeed
is one of the media outlets carrying a big part of developing it.

~~~
deanCommie
Woosh.

So you entirely missed the point of the satire, got outraged, and yet Buzzfeed
is the one with the outrage problem?

